# Hello everyone! I am a new member and a new grower as well.  Please give advice!



## beginning grower (Feb 2, 2006)

i have spent itleast 10 hours between this day and last scrolling through this website. i have never found a place where members were so humble and welcoming. this is the reason i decided to join. i am not very old (16) and i do smoke weed occasionally, probably twice a week on the weekends so it wont interfere with my school work. i am tired of getting ripped off and paying over 50 dollers for an 1/8th. i cant believe so many people try to exploit the greatest resource on this earth which is marijuana. i have a friend which im pretty sure i can buy clones off of. i will be purchasing 4 or 5 clones from him which i am going to make sure are already rooted and ready to go. i am new to growing but i have been reading every grow guide i can find on the net. i will be growing outdoros due to the fact i am living with my parents. i will not be growing in outdoor soil but i will be growing using pots. i will most likely have to transplant the marijuana once into a larger pot. i will be growing the plants close to my house but each one will be spaced apart. i will be growing next to a river and each plant will be disguised as best as possible among other types of plants. i post here to ask for any advice you can give me. any tips or tricks i would greatly appreciate. one problem and concern i have is that from the time i start growing (feb 25th) and the time i have to harvest(june 8th). i know these are probably the worst times to start and end during the outdoor season. the highs feb 25th will be in the low 70s which i think is good enough for marijuana to grow. between feb 25th and june 8th is about 104 days. i plan on growing the marijuana between 7-9 weeks before i play god and make it begin flowering. i will allow between 6-8 weeks for the flowering. i will put a black trash bag over each plant or enough so that each plant does not receive light. i know this is long and if you have read all of it i greatly appreciate it. if you could give me advice on watering, nutrients, things to look for in plants, and so forth i will be forever grateful.


----------



## beginning grower (Feb 3, 2006)

i checked the sunrise and sunset times for where i live.. i was very disappointed when i realized that febuary 25th only allows the plant 11 hours of sunlight.  this means the plant will have 13 hours of night time.  will the plant begin flowering when i put it outside? or will the plant recognize that it is getting alittle mroe sunlight each day?  if i am able to grow under these conditions i would appreciate it if someone could tell me teh answer.  thank you.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

When grown form a seed, he plant wont flower at first even under that little light. It has to grow a little. I've never grown clones outside, but I think as long as they get a sold 6 hours of afternoon sun, they should grow fine. But since I'm not sure, i would wait until early march. I would wait until the light period is at least on the increase from 11 hours a day. Ask around on some of the other boards by pasting a link to this one so you dont have to retype it. As long as you post it often enough, you'll get some great advice from the senior members. I wouldnt act on anything till I talked to one of them. Keep reseaching and asking around , you've got time so use it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 3, 2006)

Marijuana is an annual, meaning that it complete's it's entirte life cycle is less than one year.

It also means it's life cycle is governed by the sun; that is hours per day.
Indoors light can be manipulated, outside no.
For almost all annuals, it's plant in the spring, harvest in the fall.
For marijuana you need to plant in the spring (4/20 is a good date) and harvest in mid-late Oct.
P.S. trash bags aren't recommended.  You need to put them on, gtake them off at EXACTLY the same time every day, for 2 months.  You can't vary the time or skip a day.  It's a drag being tied down that way.  Also, garbage bags would tend to crush a plant, and it wouldn't get any ventilation while being covered in plastic.

The most important factor in outside growing is location.  You have to find a location where NO ONE will go.
That means remote, it means not leaving a path (people will follow paths).

Marijuana needs tending.  It needs water 2 x/week, at least.  When it doesn't rain, you must bring water to them.

Above all else, remember the golden rule of marijuana growing TELL NO ONE.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2006)

Everyone here has given you great advice.
I'll just kick you a link. Also read up on Pesticides and animal deterrent. I've had a few outdoor grows get decimated by animals and bugs. A drought can hurt too. 
here is a great link for outdoor growing by erowid.
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_cultivation1.shtml

Like Ganga said stealth and security is the absolute most important thing. Tell no one, Don't brag.


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2006)

Without some way to control the light hours, in June your plants will be in "full veg", no flowering/budding.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 5, 2006)

Not exactly true Hick.
I have a technique I discovered MY OWN DAMN SELF that allowed me to harvest buds outside on The Forth Of July (I'm very patriotic; sometimes I'll go to a game and stand up the entire time).  Here's how:
I'd raise the plants inside, on a 24/0 cycle.
Then I'd set them outside May 1.
The plants reacted to the cut in light lengths (even though the days on 05/01 are longer than 12/12 and getting longer every day) and immediently started budding.
And on the (almost) longest day of the year I'd harvest buds, then shoot off illegal fireworks that I smuggled in god bless america.

-It only works 2/3 of the time (prob. due to the strain of the pot). On some plants it won't work; they'll go into budding then realize it ain't fall after all and revert back to veg. And when plants switch back and forth like that it stunts growth. You'll end up with buds in the fall like usual but the yield will be reduced due to the smaller size of the plant.


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've 'heard' that from you before ganja'. But "my" experiences with it have never developed into flowering plants. And I have tried it a few times(3 or 4 at least) Same results every time. The revert back to veg, just in time to revert back to flower. Stressing hell outta' the plant. Makeing the yeild and potency poor. Very poor. 
   I've even tried it, attempting to use natural barriers, trees, canyons, cliffs, to reduce the light hours more efficiently.  I've put em out when they were well into bloom(2-3 weeks) and I'v put them out as young clones. 
  I have pictures.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never gone from inside to outside with my plants. I've gone the other way many times. I've taken many, many branches and finished the "clones" in a 12/12. It's a great way to take some bud early and you also get to see how the plant will turn out. You can take a few branches that will give you maybe 50 buds and when you flower them as clones, you get one bud per cutting. On a 50 plant stand, it doesn't even faze the crop.

As for prematurly flowering, the only way I've heard of is by covering the plant. I've seen people do this in their yard, but I've never seen it produce much bud. The additional heat caused by covering hurts the plant. The plant ends up using half of its nutrients to heal itself instead of growing buds.

I'll stick to my nice predictable inside growing guys. Step by step, the plant does what I tell it to do. Right up to the pipe.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I've 'heard' that from you before ganja'. But "my" experiences with it have never developed into flowering plants. And I have tried it a few times(3 or 4 at least) Same results every time. The revert back to veg, just in time to revert back to flower. Stressing hell outta' the plant. Makeing the yeild and potency poor. Very poor.
> I've even tried it, attempting to use natural barriers, trees, canyons, cliffs, to reduce the light hours more efficiently. I've put em out when they were well into bloom(2-3 weeks) and I'v put them out as young clones.
> I have pictures.


 
"I have pictures".
Oh yeah, I have DNA  !
Hick, I can only go with what I know.  I've done it for years, starting the year after I began giving the plants a head start indoors.

On the plants it doesn't work on there is a loss in yield (due to size vs. "regular" plants) but I never noticed a loss in potency.

Like I said I think it has to do with strain.  As to what strain works best I can't help you but I swear it's true.


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea, well I suppose "pictures" wouldn't really _prove_ anything anyway. A pot from an indoor flowering, could easily be buried and a picture taken dated 7/04, or date manipulated on the camera. 
  I won't call you a liar. I've known you for sometime and you're always helping someone grow pot. Your hearts in the right place, and your advice is seldom flawed. But like some of your "far fetched police encounters", it would take a tall-cool glass of ph adjusted water, to get it washed down.


> Hick, I can only go with what I know.



....."DITTO"


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

ok come on guys. cant we all get along ? you 2 are my mentors in here and i would appreciate it if we all could still get along please . this forum would not be this forum without you 2 .


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 7, 2006)

No worries skunk, Hick and I are e-buddies.  In fact, he's the one who recommended this site.  As old codgers, we just like to banter.

I'm aware that I have had unusual encounters with lots of people in my life; indeed, if I heard someone else say some of the things I've related, I'd doubt it too.
Like that time the cops ripped up some pot plants growing next-door on vacant land and handed them to me.
I mentioned that event to a cop once and he didn't seem surprized.
They were growing on vacant land so there was no one to bust the other cop said, and they didn't want to fill out a report and drive them over to the incinerator.  Maybe they figured (corectly so) that I was going to do the same thing with them (burn them, but a more controlled burn).
But I'd be more than willing to take a lie-detector test, with $$$ riding on the outcome.

Some of my most unusual occurances, like the time I saw a ghost, I've never posted since they don't involve marijuana.
If I do post something that's untrue, it's obviously a "bit", like the time I was kidnapped.


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2006)

Hell, you should see us discuss politics! 
Yet we can do it without ranting or personal insults. 
  I like ganja'. He's knowledgable, always helpfull, colorfull, and a general "all around good guy"/ 
Don't let our differences in opinion cloud your opinion of us.
 We're all on the same side here.



> "like the time I was kidnapped"



Don't you mean "abducted"..as in .."by aliens".
Man..gotta' _HATE_ them anal probes.


----------



## skunk (Feb 7, 2006)

uhoh ganga was malested by aliens . lets get the story in the m news lol. ok i feel better now . just keep up the good work guys. ps the story,s too.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright this is a little tip for you if you live buy a place where 
their are deer that could eat you bud and plants take a bar of soap
not hunting soap like dove any thing that smells like a human and has 
the sent as a human and put it in a sock and put it in a tree or some 
wear and deer and other animals wont come near of it cuz it smells like
a human also you could spray a highly smell substance like tag or ax and
it would help keep animals away!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 8, 2006)

Soap is a very ineffective way to deter deer.

I'll be posting deer deturrents in a seperate thread soon.


----------

